
The Scientist and Engineer's Guide to Digital Signal Processing (1997) - ghosthamlet
http://www.dspguide.com/pdfbook.htm
======
ghosthamlet
Another book:
[https://github.com/AllenDowney/ThinkDSP](https://github.com/AllenDowney/ThinkDSP)

